# hi guys new to the sight look what i just picked up.



## OTTO BRAUN (Mar 4, 2012)

hi guys new to the sight look what i just picked up.
View attachment 227400
View attachment 227401


what do i need to do to get this cutting the best. chains, sprocket? what is the best set up? thanks Otto


----------



## hamish (Mar 4, 2012)

Welcome to AS, do a few searches and you will find enough information to get you started.......but seems like you already are.

What are the powerheads (sorry even with my glasses I would only be guessing), and I am sure somebody will have info on that mill to.


----------



## OTTO BRAUN (Mar 4, 2012)

it came with 2 076av


----------



## xabub (Mar 4, 2012)

What did you pay? Not too shabby a setup. Looks like all you need is a few logs and some gas and oil.


----------



## mikeb1079 (Mar 6, 2012)

nice score. i think alot of guys have changed out the .404 sprocket to a 3/8 on the 076 so they can run 3/8 chain. i very much like the ripping chain (woodland pro) that baileys sells. i've gotten a much better finish with ripping chain than with standard crosscutting chain which helps reduce waste when you go to use the lumber. oh also unless your milling over 3 or 4' i would say that you probably won't need to run two powerheads at the same time, unless you want to


----------



## H 2 H (Mar 6, 2012)

Welcome to AS ::thumbsup::


----------



## betterbuilt (Mar 7, 2012)

Great find. Before you go cutting any wood you should go through them. My guess is the fuel lines are due for replacement. I'd vac and pressure test them before I'd mill with them. Also you should get some blue loctite for the screws. Nothing sucks more then digging through the saw dust looking for screws to put your saw back together. Best of luck.


----------



## Dave Boyt (Mar 8, 2012)

Two saws? Looks like you need a double-ended bar and a good helper!


----------



## Hank Chinaski (Mar 8, 2012)

with the fuel caps on top it's a pain when you refuel if you run out mid log. You've got to remove the mill from the log or remove the saws from the mill (they'll be sideways during operation)
But they do have plenty of torque/power. That looks like a nice mill too.

Good luck with it!


----------



## OTTO BRAUN (Mar 10, 2012)

yes the saw mill has a doubble ended bar that hold for both 076's. i picked it up for 700.00 with both saws. 32'' doubble ended bar, 25'' bar and several chains and tools. who makes a good ripping chain. also the sprockets are 404 063.


----------



## mtngun (Mar 10, 2012)

OTTO BRAUN said:


> yes the saw mill has a doubble ended bar that hold for both 076's. i picked it up for 700.00 with both saws. 32'' doubble ended bar, 25'' bar and several chains and tools. who makes a good ripping chain. also the sprockets are 404 063.


More than it is worth as a runner.

A double power head will be a complete waste on a 32" bar. Double's were popular years ago, but they seem to have lost their appeal except for very large cuts.

Bailey's sells ripping chain by the link.


----------



## BobL (Mar 10, 2012)

mtngun said:


> More than it is worth as a runner.
> 
> A double power head will be a complete waste on a 32" bar. Double's were popular years ago, but they seem to have lost their appeal except for very large cuts.



A 32" bar is going to give you about 26" of cut, which in softwoods using an 075/6 will be chain speed limited. In other words it won't make any difference whether you use one saw or two.
To get the benefit of the two saws you would have to drop the raker-cutter tip-wood angle to around 11º (thats a raker depth of around 0.050") on a new chain, which the means that by the time half the cutter is worn away the chain simply won't cut as efficiently as possible after that. These raker depths will make the saws chatter like crazy, not to mention the operator!


----------



## OTTO BRAUN (Mar 10, 2012)

sorry guys its a 32" cut mill the bar is over 32" and most of my cutting will be in oak. cherry or hickory. not to many soft wood on my land.


----------



## BobL (Mar 10, 2012)

OTTO BRAUN said:


> sorry guys its a 32" cut mill the bar is over 32" and most of my cutting will be in oak. cherry or hickory. not to many soft wood on my land.



Even at 32", unless you use low raker settings I still wouldn't bother with the two powerheads except maybe the hickory.


----------



## gemniii (Mar 11, 2012)

Have to agree w/ BobL, my 660's each will pull a 30" plus cut in hardwood (red maple). Now I bet BobL has some wood in his neck of the woods that might make a 32" cut with two 076's worth while.


----------



## jnl502 (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't post to much in the milling section but I feel I can give some decent input. I have not milled near as much as alot of the members here Where I live about all the wood I mill is hardwood. Ido get to mill some cedar for posts and some lumber but mostly red/white oak hickory and some popular which is fairly soft. I have a 36" alaskan runnin a 930 J-red. It does very well I think. I may take some heat from this but I just run regular 3/8 full chesel and just run it the way it comes then sharpen it each time till I get to 10*. Just make sure you check out your saws good before you get started. If you can only cut up to 32" one of them 076's is all you need. Our hardwood is not near as hard as the OZ hardwood maybe our hickory but the # one thing is to sharpen after each cut. It is easier to touch up the chain than to sharpen a dull chain and burn up a good saw.
jnl


----------

